Ask HN: Do you trust data you can find online about vendors? - KYC_star
======
serafss2
I trust nothing I find online in general! A lot of the content is
controlled/published by dishonest people masquerading as journalists,
politicians and salesmen. To add to your point, I like reading directly the
last year's financial statement.

~~~
KYC_star
Is a financial statement sufficient enough for you to analyze the situation in
the company?

